# Is there a performance cam for a 2 bbl?



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a 350 small block with a 2 bbl on it, itd like to have a decent amount of power but also good gas mpg since I drive to high school everyday. a 4 bbl can come later. Just wondering if i could get one for what I have now.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

more performance = more combustion = More need for gas....get a 4 barrel first that will wake it up 550-600 cfm, will need it with a new cam anyways.


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

well I just wnated to know if I could get just a little more performance. I've seen the dual cold air intake in pep boys a couple times. ive been thinking of that and a carb rebuild. I don't need lots of power, yet anyways, just a few more hp.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you will be surprised how the 4 barrel wakes up that 350 and it won't use any more gas than the two if you keep your foot out of the secondaries. I got that air cleaner online for 45.00 here it is hooked up and running on my 463....


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Pontiac Z said:


> well I just wnated to know if I could get just a little more performance. I've seen the dual cold air intake in pep boys a couple times. ive been thinking of that and a carb rebuild. I don't need lots of power, yet anyways, just a few more hp.


yes. the hi torque low rpm cams will wake it up a bit. save your money on the dual cold intake.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your best bet for performance and economy would be to find a factory spreadbore manifold and the correct quadrajet for your car. The small primaries will actually give you better economy than your two barrel, providing you keep your foot out of it. In addition, the small primaries increase intake velocity and will improve low end torque.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

There is no difference between a 2 barrel and 4 barrel cam, they all work with both. A 2 barrel just wont get all the power out of the motor unless it's a 500 CFM or so 2 barrel. You can probably get one of the Lunati voodoo cams and pick up some gas and hp.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

RED FLAG!!

You say it's 350 "small block". Does that mean a Chevy V8? Pontiacs aren't "small block" OR "big block", they're simply 'the Pontiac". The blocks of choice are all virtually the same "size" externally. 

If it's a Pontiac, any of the 400 "goodies" will fit (external stuff). A small cam and a 4-bbl. would be the smart choice. For good economy with a little added power, Comp XE250H or XE256H would be my choice. What's said about the Q-Jet and better mileage is absolutely true.

Jim


----------



## Pontiac Z (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. And all that I know is that its a 350 with a 2 bbl. I'd love to get the Qjet and cam, but itd be really hard to keep my foot out of it since I am 17 and I still have that go-fast-a lot feeling in me all of the time. What would be the cost of the cam/carb upgrade? After high school I want to get a bike anyways so that I could get better mpgs and keep the pontiac for weekend driving.


----------

